# just (done something)



## Stoggler

Hi

How would one translate _just_, as in _"I have just arrived"_ or _"I have just done it"_.

Thanks


----------



## Joannes

*Ik ben net / (zo)pas / juist aangekomen.*
*Ik heb het net / (zo)pas / juist gedaan.*

'Only just' would be *nog maar net*, *nog maar pas*, *nog maar juist*. (**Nog maar zopas* doesn't work.)


----------



## Lola-d

'Zo juist' is the best option in my opinion, or the most common in the Dutch we use in the Netherlands. An other popular option, a little less official but definitely right is 'daar net'.

Ik ben zo juist gearriveerd
Ik heb het zo juist gedaan
/
Ik ben daar net gearriveerd
Ik heb het daar net gedaan


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi

Well, in the Rotterdam area people tend to use 'net' instead of 'zo juist'.

Brown


----------



## Lopes

"Net" was also the first word I thought of, "zo juist" sounds a bit more formal to me.


----------



## Ktke

'Zo juist' is used less in Belgium I think, but it is definately correct. 
To translate 'just' I would use 'juist' (wich stays 'just' in some Belgian dialects btw) and for 'only just' I'd use 'net'.


----------



## Grytolle

Ktke said:


> (which stays 'just' in some Belgian dialects btw)


All of them, I thought ([ʒyst])


----------



## Timidinho

Ik ben net (zojuist - one word) aangekomen.
Ik heb het net (zojuist) gedaan.

Only just - nog maar net

More word(combination)s possible, depending on context.


----------



## Stoggler

Thanks for the replies everyone

Regards


----------



## lichterflug

'Zopas' zou ik in Nederland niet gebruiken. 
'Zojuist' (inderdaad één woord, waarom zou je het splitsen) is inderdaad correct, evenals 'net', dat betekent precies hetzelfde.


----------

